# New Atheism 2.0



## Michael (Dec 24, 2011)

Amazon.com: The Magic of Reality: How We Know What's Really True (9781439192818): Richard Dawkins, Dave McKean: Books

Dawkins' new book and iPad app are directed specifically at children. The age is ripe for his work too. Public grade schools have embraced atheistic worldviews. Universities demand them. Christianity is flogged daily in the media. And the evangelical church is probably at its laziest.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 25, 2011)

The Soviets did this, and how far did it take them?

Here's quite an encouraging short (118 pp) book on the "New" (Rehashed) Atheism:

Amazon.com: Why God Won't Go Away: Engaging with the New Atheism. Alister McGrath (9780281063871): Alister E. McGrath: Books


----------



## Rufus (Dec 25, 2011)

Didn't Richard Dawkins say it was child abuse to teach children religion? Is it anymore wrong to target children with atheism?


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 25, 2011)

There seems to be some confusion on the topic of child rearing among the atheists. Dawkins has said that if children aren't indocrinated they'll naturally be atheists, while Hitchens says religion is "ineradicable", and some atheists say that theism is an evolutionary adaptation for survival that is "hard-wired" into human beings.


----------



## Zach (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Carl Trueman shared this in his blog, but he cited someone who spoke at WTS recently and said (I paraphrase), "You know, in the 21st century Orthodox Christianity will be viewed as some sort of backwards, fringe cult...just like the Church in Acts." Nothing is new under the sun. People have hated the Lord since the Fall and "new" Atheism is just another God-hating philosophy.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 25, 2011)

Zach said:


> I think Carl Trueman shared this in his blog, but he cited someone who spoke at WTS recently and said (I paraphrase), "You know, in the 21st century Orthodox Christianity will be viewed as some sort of backwards, fringe cult...just like the Church in Acts." Nothing is new under the sun. People have hated the Lord since the Fall and "new" Atheism is just another God-hating philosophy.



I don't believe Christian orthodoxy will be viewed in that way in the 21st century, maybe I'm too much of an optimistic but ,God willing, the church will overcome. I don't want to buckle down and embrace the decline of truth, rather I believe the church should be doing its best by God's grace to move the cause of the gospel forward even now. And I do believe, God willing, that we have the ability too.

Dudley has mentioned how many Roman Catholics have left their church in the last few decades and has called for us to evangelize them, not to mention all those who are leaving nominal "evangelicalism" moralistic thereputic deism. I see this as an opportunity for the gospel and scriptural truth.


----------

